# #48 CLOSED -ENTRELAC SCARF with nrcl940



## Designer1234

WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

===========================

WELCOME TO THE ENTRELAC WORKSHOP WITH NRC1940
PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post "*I'm In* "as soon as you come into this thread to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

_If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project_.

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post "*I'mIn* "as soon as you come into this thread to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

_If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project_.

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Note the teacher will use 'quote reply to answer all your questions. I will then delete the original post with the questions. this makes it easier for people who want to learn from the workshop to see the question and answer together.

We hope you enjoy this workshop.

I would like to introduce you to your teacher Purplefi . Please do not hesitate to ask her questions -

Welcome to you all!

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2 PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way.

If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3 Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teacher's answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 Please don't give individual links to the workshops - we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html\

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

We ask that you dont post downloads without discussing it with either myself designer1234 or the teacher. We have a techie Manager (prismaticr) who looks after all computer workfor us.

--------------------------------------


----------



## nrc1940

*Beginning Entrelac Class*

At first glance Enrelac knitting appears to be difficult, but once you understand the basic structure it becomes easy and youll find many ways to incorporate Entrelac into your knitting projects, but one word of caution: Its best not to work on this project when you are tired or distracted.

Download this free Entrelac Scarf pattern that we will use for the class:
*Entrelac Scarf by Allison LoCicero*
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf

Before we begin the class, be sure to download the following tutorial and watch the U-tube video several time. Also, as you work on your scarf you will find it helpful to refer back to this U-tube video often. I wish I could be right there with each of you, but this video will answer many of the questions that come up.

Eunny Jang with Interweave provides this free download tutorial that will be helpful for beginners:
*Entrelac  Beyond the Basics*
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/24512.aspx

The following Utube video will be helpful in understanding the entrelac structure and how each tier works with the next:
*Learn to Knit an Entrelac Scarf*





Even though the pattern calls for a specific self-striping yarn, *FOR THIS CLASS* I suggest using at least two colors of a *worsted weight yarn (#4)*. Change the color when you start each set of blocks (tiers or triangles). This would be a perfect stash-buster project.

*IMPORTANT DETAILS:*
--Cast on very loosely (you may want to use a knitting needle 2 sizes bigger than called for.

--Be sure to snug up the 1st stitch of each row.

--Keep track of each row as you work through the pattern.

--When you come to the middle squares, Row 1 calls for you to pick up and purl. To do this insert Right Hand needle from back to front, wrap yarn around the needle, and pull yarn through to the back.

--Also on Row 1 of the middle squares it says to Slip last st picked up onto the left needle and p2tog. Be sure to do this each time you do Row 1 of a middle square.

--And similar to instruction immediately above: In Row 1 of Tier 2 it says Slip last stitch picked up to left needle and ssk. Be sure to do this each time you do Row 1 of Tier 2.

--When it calls for a knit stitch to be done next, be sure your yarn is to the back; when it calls for a purl stitch next (slip stitch as if to purl) be sure your yarn is to the front.

*FURTHER CLARIFICATION UNDER STITCH GUIDE:* 
--sl: be sure to slip stitch as if to purl (yarn in front).

--m1: after picking up the bar between the two stitches, be sure to knit through the BACK LOOP on the left hand needle so as to prevent a hole in your work.

--ssk: slip 2 stitches (separately) as if to knit, then knit those 2 stitches together.

Here is a PDF for you to download:


----------



## nrc1940

Welcome to all of you who are excited about doing Entrelac. I've had great fun with this new technique, and all you talented KP-ers will find lots of ways to incorporate it into your knitting.

I have a daughter-in-law in the hospital and we are going over to visit this evening, so if any of you have questions/comments I'll get to them when I return later this evening or in the morning

=====================================

Designer here - this will give everyone a good start.

The class doesn't officially start until tomorrow. Not to worry!!


----------



## nrc1940

This is where I wish I could be in the room with you. But we have a 2nd best option: In my first post here in the classroom, I provided a link to a U-tube video, which walks you through visually every step of the process. That video is *a "How-to" knit this very scarf.* Spend some time watching that and working along with her. Stop the video if you need to and go back several frames to watch a procedure.

Let me know if this gets you through your problem spot.



wjeanc said:


> I thought I had it down pat until I got to the right triangle on the 1st tier.
> 
> When I finished the second square, I still had 1 stitch left. Thinking I had miscounted, I knit another row and then purled the second row and made the p2t decrease.
> 
> After I picked up the 8 stitches for the right triangle, when I went to make the purl row decrease I didn't have enough stitches.
> 
> Should I have left that one solitary stitch (paragraph 2 above) on the needle instead of doing the 2 extra rows?


----------



## Designer1234

Marge13 said:


> I'm in. I did not have the subscribe to the classes session. So i did not recieve an email. Just thought i'd say again.....not sure if i was added.


*INFORMATION- TO MAKE SURE YOU RECEIVE THE COPIES OF EMAILS*

go to the top of any KP page. click on 'My profile'
it will take you to the profile page. you will see 'sections' click on it -- then subscribe to the

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234

it will tell you how. The section will be on your home page and the messages will show there- also -- go to the top left hand portion of each subject first page of the workshop and click on watch. make sure you do post every once in awhile so that you receive notifications of post

just make sure your topic is on watch - it sometimes removes itelf if you don't post once in awhile. just click watch and you will receive the notifications.

THEN go to the section of the profile and put a tick in the place where it asks if you want information sent to you- there are two little places to click. That will ensure that if you post you will receive all emails to that topic.

It is called notification information - click on each little space.


----------



## jmai5421

I have my first tier . I started the second but realized I need to use a different color. How do I start the next color for tier 2 ?
Actually I have the base triangles. Is that where I start the next color for the next tier?
Hope your DIL is doing well.


----------



## nrc1940

Yes, you change color after you finish the base triangles. Look at my photo of the sample in the download. That first side triangle is the same color as the first tier of blocks. And you start a new color the same as you would with any other project. At the end of the row I just looped the new color around the old color and started knitting with the new color.



jmai5421 said:


> I have my first tier . I started the second but realized I need to use a different color. How do I start the next color for tier 2 ?
> Actually I have the base triangles. Is that where I start the next color for the next tier?
> Hope your DIL is doing well.


----------



## nrc1940

Yes, change color before you start the side triangle. Go look at my example photo in the Download PDF. That give you a good view of the color changes.


Gail DSouza said:


> After doing the base triangles, do I change the color?


----------



## nrc1940

Yes, cut the thread but leave a long enough tail to weave into the work once you are finished.


Gail DSouza said:


> Do I cut the thread of the first color after working the base triangles?


----------



## nrc1940

This project will definitely fit on straight needles, but circulars will work just as well. Use whichever kind you have and are comfortable with. 


fourbyin said:


> Is this supposed to be on circulars or straight needles?


----------



## socksaholic

Don't like the way my pick ups look. Any suggestions?


----------



## nrc1940

Doesn't look bad at all but they do seem a bit looser than the rest of your knitting. You might try making your pick up stitches a bit tighter on the needle and see if you like that better. Let me know if that helps.



socksaholic said:


> Don't like the way my pick ups look. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maryannee

I love the grey and beige color combination. It looks great!
Here is my attempt. It's hard to put down once I got knack of it.


----------



## nrc1940

It will look a bit better after blocking, but it will never be nice and tidy like some of our other knitting techniques.



Maryannee said:


> Curious about the back of the piece. Will it look better after blocking?


----------



## Gail DSouza

Here is my effort
Just completed the base triangles and two tiers.
What do you think?


----------



## belencita7

I am using Teal and gray


----------



## judybug52

Maryannee said:


> Curious about the back of the piece. Will it look better after blocking?


I did not like my back either so ripped out and thought I make a pillow cover. That way i would not see the back. Made it a little bigger and got so involved in the knitting forgot to change colors. Well not going to rip again so will just go with it. This is so much fun! Thanks for this wonderful class!


----------



## nrc1940

Probably either way will work as long as you are consistent throughout. Try it both ways and see which one you like best.



islandgirl81 said:


> I did the first row of triangles but they look too loose so am starting over. The question I have is the video shows slipping the stitches as if to purl with the yarn in back. Your instructions say to slip purl wise with yarn in front. Which one is everyone doing?
> 
> Update: Thank you. For my second try I'm slipping with yarn in back and it looks a bit neater.


----------



## nrc1940

Don't give up. Take a break to short-circuit the "rip out cycle". Pick it up a bit later or tomorrow and try again. Once you get the hang of it, entrelac is really very simple. And I don't think it's too soon for you to be trying this. Please let me know how you're doing.



fourbyin said:


> Cheers to you Impatient Knitter. I have only ripped out 3 times and have become quite PO'd. Don't know if I'll even continue. It's always on the third base triangle. Can't seem to get past that one. Maybe its too soon for me to be trying this.


----------



## nrc1940

The tutorial is just another take on one person's way of doing it. I just wanted the students to have a solid base from which to begin. If you can, stick with the pattern and video instructions--they are paired together with the video showing the exact pattern. Don't get discourage. It will click and you'll look back and wonder why you at first thought that was hard.



fourbyin said:


> Oh and Impatient Knitter. The tutorial doesn't want you to slip the first stitch - so they don't even agree on the how-to of it all.


----------



## McOzzy72

Well here is mine so far. I am using Mint Green and White. I think in my opinion it is looking good.


----------



## socksaholic

Maryannee said:


> I love the grey and beige color combination. It looks great!
> Here is my attempt. It's hard to put down once I got knack of it.


Thanks, but the colors are way off in the pic. Tried from a different angle and this is closer. Yours looks really nice and so colorful. Makes me think of Easter eggs!


----------



## dlknit

I think I'm getting it! And I was terribly intimidated by the complex look of entrelac.


----------



## J. A.

Here is my project. I put icord around sample and made a hot pad out of peaches 'n cream cotton, in Christmas colors for next year.


----------



## Bubba24

I know I should have at least 2 colors, but I was getting frustrated, so I changed yarns. This is the 5th time I started. My problem seems to be the cast on. First it was too loose and had holes. Changed needle sizes, I can't tell you how many times.even this cast on seems to tight. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I wonder ... Am I the only one who sees a difference between the directions for the Second side triangle/Right Side Triangle?
On the *beyond the basics ENTRELAC* PDF, the directions for the Second side triangle have rows ending with *P*2tog; on the Freckles & Purls' *Entrelac Scarf By Allison LoCicero* PDF, the directions for the Right Side Triangle those same rows end with *K*2tog. :?:

Of course, I didn't notice this until I reached my second repetition of Tier one - following the Freckles & Purls version. It seems that I wasn't paying much attention to the directions for that final triangle when I did my first Tier one, because I worked those k2tog as p2tog. I was more attentive - probably because it was around 3:30 AM and I was more tired - when I did the second time - and noticed that I was _supposed_ to be doing k2tog. So, I followed those directions, but didn't rip back to 'correct' my earlier error. I finished my uni-colour swatch, but I am decidedly unhappy with the look of those k2tog.

After a good night's sleep, I looked more closely at _both_ versions of the pattern and noticed the difference between them. I have yet to view the video; this computer's buffering could be better.

So, dear teacher, is one right and one wrong? Or are both acceptable?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

My scanner's colour-vision is lacking. Please, imagine the colour of my swatch to be the same as the safety-orange of a construction worker's safety vest, _not_ butternut-squash colour.

Can you see the difference between the K2tog and the P2tog?

My swatch will remain as it is and is destined to be sewn onto my Swatch Catcher Blanket. Yes, on occasion, I do sew.

I'm thinking of making a two-tone (or more than two?) entrelac swatch tomorrow.

Entrelac always seemed so difficult! Last year, I even did a free live-online class with New Stitch a Day guy. I was all thumbs at it and gave up. Being comfortable with knitting or purling back-and-forth without turning did make it go much more smoothly. I just need to figure out working increases and decreases backwards; I still need to turn it around to do _those_.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

islandgirl81 said:


> I too am wondering the same thing. I've ripped out a few times now. To me it looks like k2tog makes it look like the other side.


Now that I look at it again, yes, it does _look_ more like the other side edge, but it doesn't _feel_ the same. I'm still undecided how I'm going to go on the next - multi-colour - swatch.


----------



## nrc1940

The two versions do have slight differences. One person may have used a slightly different approach to create a specific look to their entrelac knitting. I provided both tutorials to give a broader look at the subject. You may find you like the way your finished piece looks using one instruction over the other. As long as you are consistent throughout, your finished piece will look great.



 Jessica-Jean said:


> I wonder ... Am I the only one who sees a difference between the directions for the Second side triangle/Right Side Triangle?
> On the *beyond the basics ENTRELAC* PDF, the directions for the Second side triangle have rows ending with *P*2tog; on the Freckles & Purls' *Entrelac Scarf By Allison LoCicero* PDF, the directions for the Right Side Triangle those same rows end with *K*2tog. :?:
> 
> So, dear teacher, is one right and one wrong? Or are both acceptable?


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- here are copies of a post and replies that were posted outside the workshop -- I will delete the originals and post them here. Please make sure that when you post you post into the workshops - not onto the Section main page. thanks so much
======================

*post from fourbyin*
colors at this point are teal and gold. have had to p2 together once or twice when ended up with too many stitches. I am not ripping it out clear to the end again. nuff said.

Ronie
a regular here

I think that as long as you 'Off Count' isn't because you dropped a stitch then you have every right to getting it right any way you can! ... no one is going to sit and count your stitches and I think your sample looks great! so you are doing a fine job.. I have not done any of this yet.. I have played with it and think it will be fun I just have so much I want to do, its all in the timing..


----------



## Mutherhubbard

I hope this small swatch is ok. I want to make a pram blanket it is UK 4mm

needles and DK wool would it be better in thicker wool?


----------



## nrc1940

Beautiful work. Entrelac works up well for a baby-type blanket. Here is a link to a blanket I made last spring for a great-grandbaby.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-as-can-be-entrelac



Mutherhubbard said:


> I hope this small swatch is ok. I want to make a pram blanket it is UK 4mm
> 
> needles and DK wool would it be better in thicker wool?


----------



## Maryannee

I decided to try an acryllic and smaller needles (sz6) grey, white, burgundy
vs washable wool, pastel brights and sz 8 needles. Interesting contrast.


----------



## Valtst

Having a good time with these bright colors.


----------



## wjeanc

Here's a pic of my first entrelac attempt. I think I've got it.


----------



## Baba masha

My entrelac knitting. I am going to continue and make a scarf. It will be for me as I just love this knitting technique.
I think I might make a throw in the future using this method. I Love it.

Thanks a million nrc1940, you are a genius.


----------



## Mutherhubbard

Thank you very much for this lovely class and for the link to the baby blanket.


----------



## nrc1940

I found this Entrelac Sweater pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-sweater

Here's another one:
http://www.nobleknits.com/products/Plymouth-Kudo-Yarn-Entrelac-Long-Cardigan-Pattern-1800.html

Here are a couple of links provided by a class member. All of these are free patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pa=entrelac&pc=clothing&sort=date

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&availability=free&pa=entrelac&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## Gail DSouza

This is my effort so far
I changed my mind and used a variegated yarn instead of cutting off the yarn every tier!
Thank you Nadine for a wonderful workshop!
I am enjoying it immensely!


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's mine so far. I started with gray and red but didn't want to cut the yarn every row. So I went with this variegated. This is such a fun knit. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Two swatches done and whip-stitched to my Swatch-Catcher Blanket! 

Despite appearances, they are both exactly the same number of stitches and were worked on the same needles. I just pulled the solid colour one a tad tauter as I sewed it in place, and I used the rest of the sewing yarn to tack down the body of it to the background. No tacking down on the second one; I let the two-tone one relax to as curvy as it wanted. 

I'm thinking of mittens with entrelac around the hand, but not just yet. Too many other WIPs are calling my name!

I had begun a third one in red and white, but decided that two was enough. Time to return to other WIPs. I'm sure to make other swatches to add at a later time; for now, I've had enough of squinting to sew. 

Thank you for this workshop. I probably never would have tried entrelac without its gentle push.


----------



## judybug52

Just finished front for pillow cover. I have to do a back now. Any ideas?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nrc1940 said:


> Very nice. I'm glad you found the workshop helpful. BTW did you knit or crochet the background that you sew your swatches to? That's such a good idea--a swatch blanket.


It's crocheted; the pattern is the Whimsey Blanket, though I haven't done any of the suggested appliqués. I saw the photo and remembered I had two pounders in an equally neutral shade. I'd also been doing a bit of swatching for KPers needing help with their patterns. It just seemed like a great way to avoid ripping out those sometimes pretty swatches, and a good place to put my own swatches that've been lying at the bottom of project bags or yarn boxes forever. In addition to swatches, there are many squares that were supposed to be part of several different 'sampler' afghans - both knitted and crocheted - that stalled years ago. At age 68, I believe it unlikely that I'll ever finish those samplers, and even if I wanted to, my tension has undoubtedly changed since I worked them, so I'd have to rip and start over .... Better to just whip-stitch them to the crocheted background. They'll be out of their boxes/bags and serving a pretty purpose.

No, I am not laying them out with any plan whatsoever. I grab a lump of appliqué-free airiness and stitch them on. My Swatch-Catcher Blanket's photos - so far - is here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/whimsey-blanket

Thank you for the workshop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I want to sit down with the knitter who made this! It's pretty enough on its own and it's the BACKSIDE!! I need to study it in progress.

I got it from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Entrelacscarfback.jpg , which in turn came from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrelac


----------



## McOzzy72

Everyone was talking about weaving in ends. I have a suggestion to cut the amount of threads to weave in in-half. When you go to join the new thread knit or purl the first stitch as normal then after that stitch hold the tail and the working thread together. it will have two thread for one stitch however when you work back you will not notice the thread is doubled. I do this till the tail is completely or almost gone and then trim the tail close. then all you have to weave in is the cut thread from the previous color. I hope you like this suggestion.


----------



## llliptak

I LOVE entrelac! Thank you so much for this workshop! I recieved a book about entrelac last Christmas but the directions just did not make sense. Between the videos and the comfort in knowing that I have the support of this workshop, I was able to get started. It is way easier than I thought it would be! I do find that it is more difficult to maintain a consistent tension than other knitting projects and it can be annoying to keep moving the needles from front to back.

The yarn I am using is Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in Winery. Wish the colors showed up better!


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF ENTRELAC PROJECTS IS NOW OPEN AT THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-232047-1.html#4681792*

Please post your work in progress as well as all your finished projectsQ

It is important that you do this as there is so much interest in the work done in these workshops. Designer1234


----------



## islandgirl81

Nadine: is there any way to do these points without a knot? I plan on knitting a little border around this scarf but for future scarves that I don't want a border I would like to prevent these little knots from showing. Here's a picture of the knots.


----------



## nrc1940

I'm posting a photo of my enrelac sample. I don't have my ends woven in but all the entrelac I've worked on seems to have a bit of a knot on one edge. You might try snugging your yarn a bit tighter at the point where the knot is created to see if that eliminates the problem.



islandgirl81 said:


> Nadene: is there any way to do these points without a knot? I plan on knitting a little border around this scarf but for future scarves that I don't want a border I would like to prevent these little knots from showing. Here's a picture of the knots.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I just found these Entrelac Sweater patterns for free
Nadine what do you think?
I quite like the idea of the first one!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tenney-park
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-learns-japanese
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tweedy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/95-1-domino-cardigan-in-silke-tweed


----------



## user102348

islandgirl81 said:


> Nadine: is there any way to do these points without a knot? I plan on knitting a little border around this scarf but for future scarves that I don't want a border I would like to prevent these little knots from showing. Here's a picture of the knots.


Islandgirl - I do not get the knots because when I pick up the stitches on the edge triangle I pick up the last stitch ON TOP of the rectangle below. Kind of the same way you pick up a stitch away from slipped stitches when you do a sock gussett to avoid a hole.

Here is the project I am doing with this workshop. It is a lapagan. So far it is about 30x40 inches.

One final thing I PROMISED myself that I would always do. When I am done with a tier, I weave the ends. That way it is so much more manageable.

Everybody's projects look AWESOME!


----------



## jadancey

I think I've got it, what a lovely pattern. I am using only one color in Caron SS and plan on making a cowl instead of a scarf. One thing I did learn the hard way, don't knit Entrelac when you are tired.


----------



## Mutherhubbard

Hello I am making a cot blanket in mint/lemon Aran wool and 5mm needles

I am well pleased with this new technique. Thank you Valerie in UK


----------



## Gail DSouza

Here is my Entrelac Scarf!
I have posted it in the Parade!
Thank you Nadine and Designer for a wonderful, fun workshop!


----------



## McOzzy72

I am still working on my mint green and white scarf, however, I stopped to make a red and white square for my monthly Friendship square swap. This months color is red so I made the variegated square in Entrelac. I have in on the blocking square


----------



## KateyMarie

I have done a practice piece using the Euny Jung tutorial. I am not pleased with the look of the picked up stitches. I need a lot more practice. I will try again using the scarf pattern. If that looks better, I will try a scarf in a varigated yarn.


----------



## Clelita

I needed to make a chemo-cloche and really wanted to do this workshop, so now I have an entrelac chemo-cloche in progress. I already did a flat square to get familiar with the pattern and I'm finding that in the round is addictive: just one block more!


----------



## kirsh0575

I finally got the hang of this, just need to practice more!!


----------



## seedstitch

I'm back! my donations finished and delivered to the fund-raiser's coordinator. Yeah! Printed off the pattern and got a start on my washcloth ... and I think I'm lost. I was happily knitting away, thinking I had the hang of it, when I realized I'd dropped 8 stitches so picked them up. Nadine, where do I go from here?


----------



## seedstitch

nrc1940 said:


> No, don't take out what you've done--yet. Get those picked up stitches back on the needle. You'll need all three of those rectangles on one needle before you go on to the next side triangle. Try that and get back to let me know if that works.


Thanks for replying, Nadine. All stitches on needle. Working yarn in middle of work ...no where near side for triangle. Please, now what?

I'm realizing that not only must the knitter keep track of what row but also what tier and what section ... maybe make a graph of check boxes to keep track...that's what I'll do from now on.


----------



## nrc1940

Okay, after giving this a good look you are actually on the first repeat of the first tier squares. You have completed Tier 2 (the 3 left-leaning square). At the end of Tier 2 is says:
Work Tiers 1 and 2 until desired length is reached
I'd suggest you frog it back until you are ready to start the left side triangle of Tier 1.
Tier 1: (consists of a left side triangle, two squares, and a right
side triangle)

I think where you got off track was not completing the left-side triangle before starting the first of the two squares for the repeat of Tier 1.

Let me know how it goes.



seedstitch said:


> Thanks for replying, Nadine. All stitches on needle. Working yarn in middle of work ...no where near side for triangle. Please, now what?
> 
> I'm realizing that not only must the knitter keep track of what row but also what tier and what section ... maybe make a graph of check boxes to keep track...that's what I'll do from now on.


----------



## jmai5421

My vest so far for my granddaughter and my sample. I will post on the parade when I am done with the vest.


----------



## seedstitch

Wow, I did it! There are some rough spots but this will make a fine washcloth. I'll have to make a couple more to make sure I can do better before I try to make that sweater. But I'm so pleased to get this far. The technique has fascinated me for a long time but I never thought *I* could do that! Thanks so much for the workshop, Nadine and Designer. YOU made this possible.


----------



## nrc1940

I am thrilled that you were able to work through the place where you were stuck. You've made a beautiful swatch and it sounds like you plan to put it to good use. Congratulations!



seedstitch said:


> Wow, I did it! There are some rough spots but this will make a fine washcloth. I'll have to make a couple more to make sure I can do better before I try to make that sweater. But I'm so pleased to get this far. The technique has fascinated me for a long time but I never thought *I* could do that! Thanks so much for the workshop, Nadine and Designer. YOU made this possible.


----------



## seedstitch

nrc1940 said:


> I am thrilled that you were able to work through the place where you were stuck. You've made a beautiful swatch and it sounds like you plan to put it to good use. Congratulations!


Thanks, Nadine. Not only did I take out the section with the working yarn attached but I realized I *could* count rows in a section to figure out where I was. So with the dropped stitches out of sight, I had no where to go and knitted 16 rows in the previous section to give myself somewhere to work. So I took out that 16th row and that allowed me to get to that side triangle. When I got looking and counting, it became clear. As usual ... learning from a mistake ... and ... "Let the knitting tell you".

I think there's a bump where I mindlessly did an K2tog instead of SSK and I don't know what that bump is on the edge upper right side. Anxious to make another one.


----------



## fourbyin

My right side triangles seem to stick out unnaturally from the rest of the work. 
I will post picture of original one, but the other two I ripped out completely and am trying another one and coming up with the same thing
What am I doing wrong? Please.


----------



## seedstitch

fourbyin said:


> My right side triangles seem to stick out unnaturally from the rest of the work.
> I will post picture of original one, but the other two I ripped out completely and am trying another one and coming up with the same thing
> What am I doing wrong? Please.


fourbyin, mine did the same thing. Being new to the technique, I'm still not sure what to expect, not sure what is normal and correct. This might be like complaining because cables stick up so much, refuse to lay flat.

Anyway, so glad you asked the question. I wonder if its a product of: Tier 1, Row 15: "K2tog. The remaining st will be counted as the first st picked up for the first square in the next tier". This kinda shorts that section. Noticing the bump, I tried picking up 8 anyway and p2tog on the return to get back to 8 sts but that made kind of a hole. So I went back to 'following instructions'. So, Nadine, is the bump normal?


----------



## seedstitch

Lily Sugar'n Cream Butter Cream Ombre. I KNEW I would like it knitted in Entrelac ...yeah. I think my tension is more even now that I have more confidence. Like 'fourbyin' my right edge is wavy; maybe its the nature of the beast. Maybe with washing and use it will flatten out. I hope I passed the class despite not following directions and knitting in two colors. Two colors - not me. At the university, I would have been flunked. After I finish my pair of sock (one lonely sock in WIP)I hope to try the Quilted Pocket Bag in the Entrée to Entrelac book. With appreciation for this workshop - 'seedstitch'


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chris kelly said:


> ... Jessica-Jean, we need an afghan show. LOL.


The Swatch-Catcher Afghan's photos to date, including my two Entrelac swatches, are at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/whimsey-blanket


----------



## jadancey

Here we are, finally finished the Entrelac cowl. I really like this pattern and plan on using it again. I would love to make a hat but first I want to find a variegated yarn. I think that would be prettier than just the plan yarn.


----------



## chris kelly

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Swatch-Catcher Afghan's photos to date, including my two Entrelac swatches, are at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/whimsey-blanket


I love your afghan Jessica-Jean. I'm well into using up every bit of yarn that can be found. 
I've sort of got the hang of doing entrelac now, but because I can't retain information for long, I found it pretty difficult and I certainly couldn't get my head around the top tier for casting off. But at least I didn't throw it at DH.


----------



## seedstitch

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/images/quantBEAUTY.jpg

Months ago, I was enticed with this Entrelac Headband by Star Athena so after some practice in this workshop I thought I might make the headband ... in alpaca. Wanting to avoid frogging alpaca, I thought I would actually READ the book by Gwen Bortner, Entrée in Entrelac ... instead of just ogling all the beautiful work. Now Gwen says do not slip stitches; knit every stitch - it makes a difference. She describes how to pick up the stitches. So I tried it. I'm going to attach my swatch with no slipped stitches and show the back of the slipped-stitch swatch and the 
no-slipped-stitch swatch. Notice how flat the no-slipped-stitch swatch lays.


----------



## seedstitch

My experiment with no-slipped-stitch entrelac was an interesting experiment that I'm glad I pursued. I think I like Gwen's method better. However, without starting with Freckles & Purls scarf pattern and this workshop, I think I would not have been able to understand what Gwen was saying. So what I'm saying is .. I recommend reading the book now, not just looking at the pictures.


----------



## seedstitch

The web site for the headband pattern "Quant" is:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTquant.html


----------



## jmai5421

I am working from the book Entralac the Essential Guide To Interlace Knitting. There are no slipped stitches. I am doing it that way because I found it easier to understand. My slipped stitch sample was so bad I frogged it and was not going to continue but remembered this yarn and purchased pattern for GD's vest. Even the vest pattern was hard and looked messy with the slipped stitch. After much frogging using the pattern I remembered my book. I got it out and am now well on my way to finishing the back. I will have to work on it some today to get it done for this workshop and the WIP/UFO workshop. It will be a Christmas present so I have time. This workshop was an awesome help and encouragement. I think there was a video. Did Nadene post it? I missed it. Back to knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

seedstitch said:


> ... READ the book by Gwen Bortner, Entrée in Entrelac ...


While you're reading it, you may wish to visit the publisher's website and download the three page PDF of corrections: http://www.knittinguniverse.com/xrx_books/corrections/?download_search_338=entree+to+entrelac

I know all publishers have errata; they always have had; that's not new. _However_, for what they charge for XRX's publications, I'd prefer they proof-read a tad better than they don't. I stopped buying knitting books, after finding how many corrections there were. Besides, I have too many already!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*!

I wish to thank Nadene (nrc1940) and all the students who attended this very excellent workshop!

The closed, locked workshop will be held permanently on the Workshop Main Section, at the link below any of my posts.

_You are welcome to use the information and to copy any thing shown on the workshop. We ask that you keep the information in KP and we hope you will find it useful.

All our closed workshops will remain permanently on the Workshop section for the Use of Knitting Paradise members.

Thanks again for your cooperation and for this great class_.

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

